# What does "red grit" look like?



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

This is my first time actually buying grit for a bird. I picked up a small bag of grit at the feedstore today and was told it was called "winners cup pigeon grit" (I got it in an unmarked paper bag and didn't think look at the original packaging before I left). I think it's probably the "red grit" I hear so much about on the forum, but I can't find any pics to compare too. Mine looks like pale red-brown granite with little oyster shell flakes mixed in. Also, it smells faintly like thai-food.


----------

